# Obsessed with milk rings...



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

...Atlas, that is. I don't know how this got started--sometime just after the move I think? Anyway, he will now actively start pulling the milk jug out of the bag when I bring it home and laying all over it, trying to figure out where that fun thing comes from. 

He has 5 or 6 on the go now, and I know he's not eating them because they turn up in piles in random places. I think he hides them and then forgets where they are--but he literally freaks when he gets a new one, spends about 3 hours carrying it all over the house, throwing it up in the air and batting it around, sliding it across the kitchen floor, putting them inside our shoes, and being so freaking adorable I can't stand it! I want to fill a bathtub with them and then let him see it  

Anyone elses' cats have milk ring obsessions? Wicket won't look twice at them!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know from previous threads, lots of cats here are obsessed with them. :grin:

Cali loves them, carries them around like they're her babies.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

My cat Autumn (RIP) used to love to play with them too. Once though, she bit off part of one and started choking on it. Thank God she vomited and it came up. I wont let Mia play with them needless to say.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha used to play Kitty Hockey with them on the kitchen floor, I wondered what happened to them all until I had to move the fridge and discovered about 50 of them underneath it.
Samantha never chewed them, she just loved to bat them around.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

All four of my babies like milk rings, but Star, Lucky, and Momo are the ones who really go nuts over them. Star and Momo will leave theirs in my bed and Lucky will leave his in my daughter's bed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I stopped letting my girls have them because Gigi chewed plastic (and ate it). But with my other girls, it's safe.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, we can't let Star keep his for too long. He'll end up eating them, but Momo and Lucky will play with them until they get batted under the refrigerator. Doesn't Petco/PetSmart have a top that's similar, but can't be chewed up like regular milk rings? I could have sworn someone posted about those awhile back.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

We made a new "toy" this evening with one of their old duck toys that was no good anymore--just tied the milk ring to the end of it and let them bat that around instead. Atlas has been dragging it around the house (he does that with anything on a string) and even Wicket joined in. So cute


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Yup, Logan goes apey for them. They'll all play with them but Logan is the most interested. His little face lights up the moment he hears the first little rip when we start taking it off lol. I found 10 under the fridge when I pulled it out for cleaning lol


----------

